# Have you seen this problem?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Not so good for those looking to buy things with confidence if it looks like the seller has only ever used the forum once before :wink:

Be kind, this is only me second ever post


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i've PM'd Jae

cheers

Paul


----------

